# Rod repair question.



## YakinnFlorida (May 26, 2012)

Hey guys i have a rod repair question. Ok first off all. I was walking off of navarre pier and when i went down the ramp my x-rap got stuck on a corner and i didnt notice it until my rod snapped. Its the falts blue 7'9" model. Anyways my question was, can i put a new tip top guide on it. It broke down about a foot and a half. If i put a new top guide on it would it have a weakness or something like that? Thanks.

-Nick


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

if your sayin a new tip you will be fine, if you are saying wrap a guide on over the break I dont think it will work... maybe some sort of sleeve perhaps. There are some excellent rod builders on this forum so good luck and live and learn bet it won't happen again by you anyways.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Rod Repair*

There are several different schools of thought: One is to place a tip top at the end of the good piece. This will definitely change the action. You may also have to relocate one or two guide positions.

The second is to use a fiberglass plug and a sleeve to join the two pieces together. To me; it depends on what I have to work with(diameter at the break). If done correctly, there will be no discernible difference. JHMO C2


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Charlie2 said:


> There are several different schools of thought: One is to place a tip top at the end of the good piece. This will definitely change the action. You may also have to relocate one or two guide positions.
> 
> The second is to use a fiberglass plug and a sleeve to join the two pieces together. To me; it depends on what I have to work with(diameter at the break). If done correctly, there will be no discernible difference. JHMO C2


Do you just slide another blank over it and glue, then re wrap? how far down should it cover original blank to be sufficent?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

If you put a tip on it like it is you will lose the tip action the rod was made for. The best thing is to take it to a rod doctor and have him pin and sleeve it. It will stiffen the tip a skoosh but will be fishable no problem.


----------

